# Official Memphis @ Atlanta Game Thread (3/29)



## GNG

<center>* P H I L I P S  A R E N A 
Monday, March 29th, 2004
6:30 CST*











</center>

<center> *@* 
(47-26 / 5th West) .. | .. (24-49 / 12th East)
Complete Standings

*Starting Lineups*

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jake_tsakalidis.jpg" ALT="Jake Tsakalidis"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG> 
*vs*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_terry.jpg" ALT="Jason Terry"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/bob_sura.jpg" ALT="Bob Sura"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/stephen_jackson.jpg" ALT="Stephen Jackson"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_crawford.jpg" ALT="Chris Crawford"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_collier.jpg" ALT="Jason Collier"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Welcome to the Playoffs*








Pau Gasol and the Grizzlies are playoff-bound.
</center>









*Head Coach:* Hubie Brown
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
With the Jazz loss to the Lakers last night, Memphis ensured themselves a playoff berth for the first time in the franchise's nine-year history. Memphis has helped their own cause by winning 22 of their last 27 games and posting the best record in the league since the beginning of February. The club earned their 12th win this month (a franchise record) with a victory over Toronto yesterday. Pau Gasol led all scorers with 23 points, as the Grizz frontcourt mauled the Raps in the paint again. Memphis will now travel to Atlanta to face the ever-struggling Hawks. Despite the difference in standings, the game is not a given -- Memphis has never won at the Philips Arena.

*Injury Report*
Lorenzen Wright (sprained right knee), Ryan Humphrey (sore right knee), and Dahntay Jones (sprained left tricep) are on the injured list.

*Clubhouse*
Official Memphis/Atlanta Game Thread (12/10)
Box Score (12/10) - Memphis (103) Atlanta (90)
Box Score (3/28) - Memphis (94) Toronto (88)










*Head Coach:* Terry Stotts
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
The Hawks, while not a good team, have exceeded expectations since the trades that sent Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Theo Ratliff to Portland and Rasheed Wallace to Detroit. The team is made up primarily of journeymen who are now overachieving in the lack of a big-time player. Bob Sura has been crashing the boards; the shooting guard has been averaging over 10 rebounds per game in the past week. Atlanta has posted back-to-back wins, only the second time that has happened all year. 

*Injury Report*
Wesley Person (sore groin) and Zeljko Rebraca (lower back pain) are out. Joel Pryzbilla (sore left knee), Alan Henderson (lower back strain) and Obinna Ekezie (torn ACL, right knee) are on the injured list. 

<center>
*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Preview for Tonight's Game! *

*Follow Memphis to the PLAYOFFS with the Grizzlies' ScheduleTracker!*

*NOTE*: Game Thread Best Viewed Under 1024x768.


*ROUND*







*TOWN*</center>


----------



## thaKEAF

The winner of this one shouldn't be a shocker.  

Although the Hawks have a pretty good record against the best in the West.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *College Dropout*!
> The winner of this one shouldn't be a shocker.
> 
> Although the Hawks have a pretty good record against the best in the West.


Yeah, I wouldn't take the Hawks that lightly at all. They step up there game against the best competition. It's odd really. :whoknows: 


I still think the Grizzlies will win. 

Prediction: Grizzlies 112 vs. Hawks 103 

The Hawks can put some points up on the board. Really, they seriously can. Watch out for Stephen Jackson and Jason Terry.


----------



## talula

Despite their record, Atlanta has surprised some good teams at home. I doubt that Hubie lets the guys go to sleep on the Hawks.

Any chance that Lorenzen will play tonight?


----------



## thaKEAF

Not sure about Lorenzen.

Does everyone have FSN? :yes:


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> Does everyone have FSN? :yes:


Yep. I don't get WMC/Channel 5 for some unknown reason. I always have to watch the game at a friend's house when its broadcast on WMC, which luckily isn't often.


----------



## thaKEAF

According to Channel 5 the Grizz have never won at Phillips Arena.

That should all change tonight! :yes:


----------



## talula

Pau can't be stopped on the offensive end lately, but he is in a little slump from the free-throw line.


----------



## GNG

C'mon Watson, we don't need little turnovers like that...

The difference in stats in the first quarter is hilarious.


----------



## talula

*End 1st* 
Memphis 31
Atlanta 25


*Hawks* 
Sura - 7 points
Terry/Sura - 2 rebounds
Terry/Diaw - 1 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol - 12 points
Posey/Gasol/Tsakalidis - 3 rebounds
Williams - 5 assists


----------



## talula

The entire second unit looks awful right now.


----------



## GNG

Our bench can't do _anything_ right now.

Call a timeout, Hubie. They just tied it up. 11-0 run by the Hawks.


----------



## GNG

Big Jake shaved his head, I just noticed.

He looks like a huge version of JWill.


----------



## talula

What a pass from Jason to JP for the 3-pt play.

Mike Miller also with a couple of nice assists to Big Jake.


----------



## GNG

When did Michael Bradley sign with the Hawks? I didn't even know Toronto had waived him.

16 points for Gasol.

And yes, that behind-the-back pass from JWill to Posey was awesome. :yes:


----------



## thaKEAF

We're up by 8.

I believe we have 9 turnovers to their 2. :no:


----------



## talula

Gasol has gone out of the game, something to do with his foot. Hope its not serious.


----------



## GNG

Great. Stromile probably just broke his finger off a pass. You could almost hear the pop when it hit.

Gasol has a sprained foot and may or may not return.

[email protected]#$%^& :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## talula

*Half* 
Memphis 59
Atlanta 53


*Hawks* 
Sura - 13 points
Sura - 4 rebounds
Terry - 3 assists
Jackson/Terry - 2 steals
N'diaye - 1 block


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol - 16 points
Posey - 5 rebounds
Williams - 6 assists
Battier/Williams - 1 assists
Tsakalidis - 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

Stromile dislocated his pinky finger. It's been reset, and he will return in the second half.

For anyone who's dislocated a finger, you know that's going hurt like heck in the morning.


----------



## GNG

Careless turnover by Miller. I saw that steal coming before Terry did.

Good second effort by JP.


----------



## GNG

We have 64 turnovers.


----------



## talula

Pau won't be back tonight.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Pau won't be back tonight.


That's a shame. He was on pace to have a great night.

...and that hurts my fantasy team. I can't afford injuries during our playoffs.


----------



## GNG

****ING TURNOVERS!!!!


----------



## talula

*End 3rd* 
Memphis 73
Atlanta 82


*Hawks* 
Crawford - 17 points
Sura - 10 rebounds
Sura - 6 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Posey/Gasol - 16 points
Posey - 8 rebounds
Williams - 7 assists


----------



## talula

Pau is on the bench cheering the team on. That's good to see. Most players would stay back in the locker room.


----------



## GNG

This is sad. The Hawks should have been a gimme, and we're down by seven with only 4:16 remaining.

I don't think we're going to win this game with literally _no one_ in the post. Stro has a dislocated finger and Jake has had five fouls for a long time now. Outlaw's not going to score any points. Theron Smith?

Posey (as usual) is the only one keeping us in the game...


----------



## GNG

Worst defensive game of the year.


----------



## GNG

Atlanta's gone to the line 40 times tonight. Their post players are Chris Crawford and Jason Collier... You draw your own conclusions on that one.

And we're down one with 19 seconds left. Going to have to foul, and they're hitting 90% of their FTs tonight.

Looks bleak.


----------



## GNG

Down three. Fourteen seconds.

Hit a three, JP...God knows no one else will.


----------



## talula

HUGE shot by Jason to send this game to OT.


----------



## GNG

"I'm the man!"


----------



## GNG

Crawford fouled out. Hallelujah.


----------



## thaKEAF

God is a Grizzlies fan.


----------



## Slasher

<font face="Trebuchet MS">The Hawks are suprisingly playing well. Last time I checked they were winning by 10.


----------



## GNG

Jason Collier hits a three. What a bunch of bull****...


----------



## GNG

Bo. What are _you_ thinking?

Great steal by JWill. Missed his second FT...

We need a stop.


----------



## GNG

Bo gets the crap fouled out of him and loses the ball, leading to a basket by some snowbirding scrub Hawk.

Thank you, refs. Do you want to give Atlanta 40 more FTs on top of it? :laugh:


----------



## GNG

Miss Sura.


----------



## GNG

Miss Hansen.


----------



## talula

****!

Thunderstorm here, so my directv just went out. :upset: 

I missed the shot by Posey.


----------



## GNG

Posey = God 

:worship:

What an unreal game.


----------



## Hibachi!

WHAT A SHOT BY POSEY! The Grizz wont be denied


----------



## carlos710

wow


----------



## GNG

A new career high for James Posey. 35 points and counting.

You know that Grizzlies MVP thread started earlier today?


----------



## talula

James Posey  


Whew, the signal is finally back.


----------



## Dakota

DAMNNNNNNNNNN I Just saw the score. THis looks like a crazy game.


----------



## GNG

Don't give this game away. After all that, don't give this game away.

Posey, Battier, Outlaw -- you guys are the defenders. Make the stops necessary. You've got it...


----------



## GNG

Good game, Jake. He really stepped up without having Gasol or Swift.

Miss Sura.


----------



## GNG

Sura must really, really want a contract.

Who's our center now with Jake gone? Outlaw? Swift coming back?


----------



## thaKEAF

These *******s are pissing me off. :upset:


----------



## GNG

Never...say...die. JWill with _another_ heroic three.

133-131.


----------



## GNG

Bob Sura _misses_ an easy layup!


----------



## thaKEAF

JWill missed a key freethrow.

Up by three though.


----------



## Dakota

What happened to Pau?? I see his playing time is only at 13 minutes.


----------



## thaKEAF

He got hurt.


----------



## GNG

Man, ref. Call a foul. What's it take?

Hansen had Posey in a sleeper hold.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> What happened to Pau?? I see his playing time is only at 13 minutes.


Sprained foot. Out for the game.


----------



## GNG

:cbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## thaKEAF

WHEW

They had two chances but couldn't hit, we win!


----------



## UKfan4Life

What a game! :jawdrop:


----------



## talula

*Final - Double OT* 
Memphis 136
Atlanta 133


*Hawks* 
Jackson - 28 points
Sura - 13 rebounds
Sura - 9 assists
Jackson - 5 steals
Collier/Diaw/N'Diaye - 1 block


*Grizzlies* 
Posey - 38 points
Posey - 11 rebounds
Williams - 10 assists
Williams - 3 steals
Tsakalidis - 4 blocks

Box Score


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Man, ref. Call a foul. What's it take?
> 
> Hansen had Posey in a sleeper hold.


Ya but Posey charged on Stephen Jackson and they didnt call it, leading to a three, tides turn... I didnt like the call, other than that great game by the Grizz


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

I didn't think we were going to pull that one out. After Pau played unstoppable early and got hurt I thought that would do us in for sure. Great Win though too bad Cleveland can't do a simple thing and beat SA though.


----------



## GNG

Surprise, surprise. Posey's long-range bomb to send the game into a second overtime was #1 on SportsCenter's Top Ten Plays.

:clap:


----------



## GNG

*Pictures from the Game*


----------



## GNG

This is the longest thread in the history of the Grizzlies forum.

We're just breaking all sorts of records this year.


----------



## Lynx

Double OT.


----------



## Dakota

Hey *rawse*, is that a picture of J-Will dunking??

:jawdrop:


*Edit*-- Nevermind, it's just big Jake. Darn it.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Hey *rawse*, is that a picture of J-Will dunking??
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> *Edit*-- Nevermind, it's just big Jake. Darn it.


JWill threw one down earlier this year on someone. I forgot.

And I mentioned how Jake with his hair cut short bore a striking resemblance to Williams from a distance. He looked like his older, Greek brother.


----------

